# Red Velvet Mite



## TCimages (Mar 14, 2008)

Spring is coming.  Had a chance to get out for a hike today and found this guy:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 14, 2008)

Why is it so red? I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 15, 2008)

My only guess would be for protection.  Nature seems to use bright colors as a warning that "Im Poisonous" so they wont be eaten.  However, I'm pretty sure these are not poisonous.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 15, 2008)

I did some research and found that these are predatory mites, eating the eggs of grasshoppers. 

Interesting!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 15, 2008)

I read that as well.  Amazing the things you find doing Macro work.


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 15, 2008)

EWWWW...I hate bugs like that. They make my skin crawl and I get itchy! lol!

But other then the fact that its a BUG...nice shot! very bright red little thing, isnt it!!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry Sarah.  You might want to hide from some of my posts


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Mar 15, 2008)

Excellent! That red is brilliant, it really stands out nicely. Excellent detail in the shot. Only thing I'm thinking about here, maybe, just maybe, there'd be a better orientation for the shot. Maybe not. You've probably experimented with them anyways. Seriously awesome shot though! You're a macro master, TC.


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 16, 2008)

Very nice capture!!

The lighting is very nice.  Do you mind if I ask what you use?  Is it a soft box or off camera flash?

Cheers


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 16, 2008)

TCimages said:


> sorry Sarah.  You might want to hide from some of my posts



Oh no! I love your pictures! Its just THIS bug that gets to me! lol!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 16, 2008)

250Gimp said:


> Very nice capture!!
> 
> The lighting is very nice. Do you mind if I ask what you use? Is it a soft box or off camera flash?
> 
> Cheers


 
Thanks for the comments. 

I used the Canon MR-14 Ringflash for this shot.


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks TC.  

Can't afford a ring flash, so I think I will try a soft box.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 17, 2008)

I recommend the Lumiquest Soft Box. Up until a couple weeks ago, all my shots were taken with one.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 17, 2008)

How big are these? Wondering if they are what I think they are. A bit less than a mm?

Vivid image with amazing detail.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 17, 2008)

Normally, I think mites are around 2mm, but this guy was really big, I would guess about 5mm.


----------

